# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Vô vàn những thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp tại xứ Huế mộng mơ - du lịch Huế

## hantt.163

_Thành phố Huế mộng mơ vẫn là lựa chọn của nhiều người . Mời bạn tham khảo gợi ý một số điểm du lịch dưới đây để có một chuyến đi vui vẻ và ý nghĩa._
*1. Đại Nội*

Dĩ nhiên tới Huế thì ai cũng muốn đi Đại Nội. Đây là nơi sinh hoạt của 13 đời vua nhà Nguyễn từ vua Gia Long cho đến vua Bảo Đại. Ðại Nội bao gồm Hoàng Thành và Tử Cấm Thành với lối kiến trúc nghệ thuật cung đình và vườn hoa độc đáo.

Vé vào cửa là 35.000-40.000vnd (khách Việt) nhưng nếu bạn đi đúng ngày 30/4 thì sẽ được miễn phí. Nếu có thời gian thong thả thỉ bạn nên dành trọn 1 ngày để có thể tham quan hết Đại Nội một cách chi tiết.




 
Nên mang theo đồ ăn trưa vì trong này không có bán, chỉ bán đồ uống. Các dịch vụ bên trong: Mặc áo vua chụp ảnh, nếu may mắn thì có thể có Đêm Hoàng Cung.


Đàn cá vàng ở khu đại nội Huế.

*2. Lăng tẩm*

Lăng Tự Đức: là một quần thể công trình kiến trúc, trong đó có nơi chôn cất vua Tự Đức tọa lạc trong một thung lũng hẹp thuộc làng Dương Xuân Thượng, tổng Cư Chánh (cũ), nay là thôn Thượng Ba, xã Thủy Xuân, thành phố Huế.
Lăng Tự Đức có kiến trúc cầu kỳ, phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình và là một trong những lăng tẩm đẹp nhất của vua chúa nhà Nguyễn. Mất khoảng 2 tiếng để tham quan hết lăng.

Lăng Đồng Khánh: Các lăng Tự Đức khoảng 800m, Lăng Đồng Khánh hay Tư Lăng là một trong quần thể di tích cố đô Huế, là nơi an táng vua Đồng Khánh. Công việc kiến trúc lăng diễn ra nhiều đợt trong một giai đoạn lịch sử dài ngót 35 năm từ 1888-1923, qua 4 đời vua: Đồng Khánh, Thành Thái, Duy Tân và Khải Định.

Lăng Ðồng Khánh mang dấu ấn hai trường phái kiến trúc của hai thời điểm lịch sử khác nhau, vừa mang lối kiến trúc xưa vừa chịu ảnh hưởng của kiến trúc Tây Âu.

Lăng Minh Mạng: Trong các lăng thì lăng Minh Mạng là xa nhất. Kiến trúc lăng đẹp, hài hòa với thiên nhiên. Nếu có điều kiện thì bạn nên thuê 1 chiếc đò chạy ngược dòng sông Hương, vừa đi vừa ngắm cảnh lên đến lăng Minh Mạng, viếng lăng xong lại thả cho xuôi dòng về bến, chỉ mất khoảng 500.000 đồng.


Lăng Minh Mạng.

Lăng Thiệu Trị: Lăng Thiệu Trị nằm ở địa phận làng Cư Chánh, xã Thuỷ Bằng, huyện Hương Thuỷ, cách kinh thành chừng 8 km. Hiện tại đang được trùng tu.

Lăng Khải Định: So với 6 khu lăng của các vua nhà Nguyễn, lăng Khải Định là lăng sau cùng, và mặt bằng kiến trúc nhỏ hẹp nhất, nhưng đây lại là công trình đòi hỏi nhiều nhất về thời gian, công sức và tiền của.

Nếu lăng Gia Long xây dựng trong 6 năm (1814-1820) lăng Minh mạng trong trong 4 năm (1840-1843), lăng Tự Đức trong 3 năm (1864-1867) thì công việc kiến trúc của lăng Khải Định kéo dài đến 11 năm (1920-1931).

Các lăng khác: Lăng vua Dục Đức, Thành Thái...

*3. Chùa chiền*

Nói đến Huế mà không nói đến chùa chiền là một thiếu sót lớn. Là một trong những cái nôi của Phật giáo nên không có nơi nào mà chùa chiền nhiều như ở Huế.


Chùa Thiên Mụ: Hòa quyện với phong cảnh của sông Hương, núi Ngự, chùa Thiên Mụ (Thừa Thiên - Huế), ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất đất cố đô đã đi vào tâm thức của bao người dân, tô đẹp, gắn bó và là một bộ phận không thể tách rời của xứ Huế.

Sự hài hòa giữa thiên nhiên và kiến trúc nơi đây khiến du khách dù bận rộn đến mấy cũng phải ghé qua nếu đã đến với Huế mộng, Huế mơ.

Chùa Từ Đàm: tọa lạc trên đường Sư Liễu Quán, thuộc phường Trường An, thành phố Huế, tỉnh Thừa Thiên - Huế có giá trị về lịch sử. Nơi đây cũng diễn ra đại hội thành lập Tổng Hội Phật Giáo Việt Nam năm 1951.



Chùa Từ Đàm là trung tâm của các hoạt động đấu tranh của Giáo Hội Phật Giáo chống các chế độ độc tài tại miền Nam vào những năm 1960. Từ những năm 60 đến đầu thế kỷ 21 chùa do Hoà Thượng Thích Thiện Siêu làm trụ trì. Hiện nay nơi đây có trụ sở của Giáo Hội tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế.

Chùa Từ Hiếu: Cách thành phố Huế năm cây số về phía Tây Nam là một vùng đồi được trồng thông xanh biếc, chùa Từ Hiếu là một trong những ngôi chùa cổ lớn và đẹp bậc nhất ở Huế.




Chùa Từ Hiếu không chỉ là chốn tu hành đắc đạo của nhiều vị tổ sư, mà còn là nơi để các tăng, ni, phật tử đến nghe thuyết pháp và cũng là một thắng cảnh thu hút nhiều tao nhân mặc khách đến ngoạn cảnh, làm thơ ngâm vịnh. Nhờ đó, chùa còn lưu giữ được nhiều văn bia, kinh kệ và cả những câu đối rất thi vị.


Chùa Huyền Không 1, 2: Cách thành phố Huế chừng 10 km, đi qua ngôi làng bình dị, tiếng thông và tiếng suối reo sẽ đưa bạn theo một con đường đất gập ghềnh dẫn lên núi Chằm, nơi có một ngôi chùa Huyền Không đơn sơ nhưng lại cuốn hút đến lạ kỳ. 

Ngoài ra, thành phố Huế còn có chùa Báo Quốc, chùa Túy Vân...

*4. Nhà thờ*


Nhà thờ Phú Cam.

Nhà thờ ở Huế có 2 chỗ nên tham quan là Dòng Chúa cứu thế ở đường Nguyễn Huệ và nhà thờ Phú Cam ở đường Nguyễn Trường Tộ. Nếu có thời gian thì bạn có thể lên đồi Thiên An chơi và ghé thăm Đan viện Thiên An.

*5. Biển*

Biển Thuận An: nằm cách thành phố Huế 15 km về phía Đông và từ lâu nổi tiếng là một điểm tắm mát lý tưởng. Đặt chân đến đây, khách du lịch sẽ không khỏi thán phục bởi vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của một vùng trời, vùng biển đặc biệt là khi bình minh lên.

Cũng vào buổi bình minh, những phiên họp chợ cá họp ngay tại bãi biển và chỉ diễn ra trong chớp nhoáng, khi bóng nắng trải dài trên bãi cát là kết thúc.


Biển Lăng Cô: Với bờ biển thoải, cát trắng, nước biển trong xanh, và nhiệt độ trung bình khoảng 25oC vào mùa hè, Lăng Cô là nơi lý tưởng cho những ai đam mê tắm biển. Ngoài việc tận hưởng những món ăn hải sản tuyệt vời, khách du lịch có thể đến thăm thắng cảnh Chân Mây và làng chài Lăng Cô gần bãi biển.

Phá Tam Giang: Từ biển Thuận An, xuôi theo dòng sông Ô Lâu để đi dọc theo chiều dài đầm phá. Hơn 15 km chạy dọc theo những con sóng, những cánh đồng và những cây cầu, dọc theo con đầm phá đến với làng chài Thái Dương Hạ. Mời bạn ghé thăm Phá Tam Giang, đầm phá nằm cách thành Huế 15 km về phía Bắc, để khám phá mảnh đất anh hùng và thưởng thức hải sản ngon tuyệt tại đây.



Núi Bạch Mã: cách Huế 60 km về phía Nam, ở độ cao 1.450 m, là nơi nghỉ mát nổi tiếng ở Việt Nam. Trên đỉnh núi hùng vỹ 4 mùa xanh tươi với thác nước, suối rừng, là cả một vùng khí hậu ôn đới như ở SaPa, Tam Ðảo, Ðà Lạt... Núi Bạch Mã còn là nơi quy tụ nhiều loại động vật và thực vật quý hiếm ở miền nhiệt đới.
Nguồn:afamily
*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào du lịch Huế - du lich hu*

----------


## lovetravel

ccos cả dịch vụ mặc áo vua chụp ảnh nữa cơ à? muốn đến huế rồi đấy. :Smile:

----------


## Hunterist

Đến Huế để thăm lăng tẩm và chùa

----------


## anhduc83

ĐI Huế nhất định phải đi các Lăng Tẩm... Lăng Khải Định theo mình vẫn là đẹp nhất

----------


## dung89

Sao pic nào cũng thấy Huế mộng mơ vậy

----------

